# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Islami kunder Kombit

## daniel00

_Po sjell perkthimin e mesimeve te Muhamedit te shkruara ne traditen islame , hadithin , do sjell edhe formen origjinale edhe perkthimin per ate qe di frengjisht e do ta vertetoje , burimi eshte nje fjalim fetar islamik por me rendesi eshte doktrina antikombetare e islamit dhe krahasimet qe ben per nacionalizmin , kjo gje do vertetohet dhe nga vehabistet e turkoshaket ne teme_ : 





> Le nationalisme est un concept étrangé à l’islam car son propos est de créer l’unité d’hommes et de femmes sur la base de critères familiaux et tribaux, alors que l’islam affirme que seul le lien de la doctrine (al ‘aqidah) peut et doit unir les hommes, quel que soit leur couleur, leur race ou leur appartenance nationale. L’islam honnit tout rassemblement, tout combat et tout sacrifice menés au nom du nationalisme.
> 
> Le Messager d’Allah (salla Allahou ‘alayhi wa salam) a dit : « N’est pas des nôtres celui qui appelle à al ‘assabiyah [nationalisme / tribalisme...] qui combat pour la ‘assabiyah, ou qui meurt pour la ‘assabiyah ». (Rapporté par Abou Daoud)
> 
> Dans un autre hadith, il (salla Allahou ‘alayhi wa salam) dit : « Délaissez-le (l’esprit tribal, nationaliste), c’est une pourriture » (Rapporté par Muslim et al Boukhari)



Nacionalizmi eshte nje koncept i huaj per islamin sepse qellimi i nacionalizmit eshte qe te krijoje bashkimin e burrave dhe grave ne bazen e kritereve familjare , gjuhesore , krahinore , atehere kur islami afirmon qe vetem lidhja e doktrines islame (al ‘aqidah) mundet dhe duhet te bashkoje njerezit , cilado rrace te jete apo perkatesi kombetare . Islami e denon çdo mbledhje njerezish , çdo lloj lufte dhe çdo sakrifice te bere ne emer te nacionalizmit .


*
Mesazheri i Allahut ka thene : " Nuk eshte nga tanet ai qe therret ne al ‘assabiyah [nacionalizem] kush lufton per assabiyah apo kush vdes per ‘assabiyah* »
Raportuar nga Abu Dawud 

_Kjo thenie e Muhamedit hedh poshte sakrificen sublime te gjithe deshmoreve te kombit perfshire Adem Jasharin qe Kosova e ka heroin me te madh te koheve moderne , e pra Muhamedi ate e shpall jo mysliman prej qendreses heroike qe beri ne emer te shqiptarise ._ 

Ne nje tjeter hadith Muhamedi thote : " *Braktiseni ( shpirtin nacionalist ) , eshte nje kalbesire* " Raportuar nga Muslimi dhe Bukhari



_Hadithe te tjere informuese jepen ne dy shembujt me poshte :_ 





> Le Messager d’Allah (salla Allahou ‘alayhi wa salam) a dit : « Il y a en effet, des gens qui se vantent de leurs ancêtres ; mais aux yeux d’Allah, ils sont plus méprisables que le scarabée noir qui enroule une bouse dans son nez. Voici qu’Allah vous a retiré de l’arrogance du temps de la jahiliya (ignorance) et de sa vantardise de la gloire des ancêtres. L’homme est soit un croyant qui craint Allah ou un pêcheur infortuné. Tous les gens sont les enfants d’Adam, et Adam a été crée à partir de la poussière ». (Rapporté par At-Tirmidhi et Abou Daoud)
> 
> Il (salla Allahou ‘alayhi wa salam) dit également : « Certes Allah a extirpé de vous, la fierté de l’arrogance de l’âge de la jahiliya et la glorification des ancêtres. Maintenant les gens sont de deux sortes. Soit des croyants qui sont conscients, soit des transgresseurs qui agissent mal. Vous êtes tous les enfants d’Adam et Adam a été crée à partir de l’argile. Les gens devraient renoncer à leur fierté de la nation car c’est un appel parmi les appels de l’Enfer. S’ils n’y renoncent pas, Allah -Ta‘ala-  les considérera plus vils que les plus simples vers qui se frayent un chemin à travers les excréments. » (Rapporté par Abou Daoud et At-Tirmidhi)








> Mesazheri i Allahut ka thene : '' *Ka ne fakt , njerez qe mburren per paraardhesit e tyre , por ne syte e Allahut , ata jane me te ulet se sa buburreci i zi qe rrotullon nje bajge ne hunden e vet . Ja ku Allahu ju ka nxjerre nga arroganca e koheve te xhahilise ( injorances ) dhe te mburrjes se saj e te lavdise se te pareve . Njeriu eshte ose nje besimtar qe ka frike Allahun ose nje mekatar i pafat . Te gjithe njerezit jane femijet e Ademit , e Ademi u krijua nga pluhuri* " . Raportuar nga Tirmidhi dhe Abu Dawud 
> 
> Muhamedi thote gjithashtu : " *Sigurisht Allahu ju çrrenjosi , krenarine e arrogances se kohes se xhahilise ( injorances ) dhe te lavderimit te te pareve . Tani njerezit jane dy llojesh . Ose besimtare qe jane te vetedijshem , ose shkeles qe veprojne keq . Ju jeni te gjithe femijet e Ademit dhe Ademi u krijua duke nisur nga argjila . Njerezit duhet te heqin dore nga krenaria e kombit sepse eshte nje nga thirrjet e xhehnemit ( ferrit ) . Nese nuk heqin dore , Allah -Ta‘ala- do t'i konsideroje me te ndyre se sa krimbat me te thjeshte qe çajne nje rruge neper ekskremente ".* ( Raporton Abu Dawud dhe Timidhi )


Burimi : http://www.des-tenebres-vers-la-lumi...-24175886.html

----------


## Kandy*

Manushaqe, ke vene veten ne mat pozicion.
Te qenet musliman s'po te beka arab sic pretendoni juve. 

Bravo, me ne fund erdhe ne vete.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## fisniku-student

Ti fokë na trego, prej kur egzistojn kombet dhe nacionalizmi???? (Para shekullit 18 nuk kishte kombe dhe nacionalizem)

Islami nuk eshte fe shtetrore ai ajo e juvja qe ndahet ne Kisha Anglikane, Kisha Serbe etj etj.

Per Zotin ka krijesa te cilat dallohen ne mes veti vetem ne saje te besimit dhe veprave. Dhe nuk pranon islami ndarje masonesh ne ngjyra dhe racash te tipit siq eshte nacionalizmi.

Ja ky ajeti madheshtor i Kur'anit qe e shtjellon kete mesele mjaft mire: 
*
"O njerez, padyshim Ne ju kemi krijuar prej nje mashkulli dhe nje femre dhe ju beme popuj e fise qe te njiheni e s'ka dyshim se tek All-llahu me i ndershmi nder ju eshte ai qe me teper i permbahet dispozitave".* 

Sepaku Islami per gjera te tilla gjykon sipas Parimeve te cilat dalin nga Kurani dhe jo si disa qe gjykojn sipas mendimeve te shen brrylit, qe pastaj keto mendime pas nje kohe abrogohen nga shen leshi.

----------


## daniel00

Kur flet arabisht , vishesh arabisht , me ligjin arab sheriatin dhe me zakonet arabe percaktohen martesat vdekjet e çdo gje , atehere s'ka mbetur asgje shqiptare . 

Tema eshte hapur ne lidhje me kombin shqiptar pikerisht per te treguar se çfare qendrimi ka islami ndaj kombit dhe deshmoreve , kurse ti Kandy nuk mund te besh gje tjeter vetem sa ta vertetosh se ndryshe tradheton Allahun ne rradhe te pare , e pastaj veten . Tema eshte hapur per te demaskuar zellin tuaj te madh antihistorik e antikombetar . Po nuk pate gje per per temen skermitjet nuk do marrin pergjigje .

Bravo fisnik talebani ,  siç parashikova , ja ku po rreshtohen vehabistet saudite antikombetare , vazhdoni te tregoni dhe ta vertetoni ate qe kam shkruar .

----------


## fisniku-student

> Kur flet arabisht , vishesh arabisht , me ligjin arab sheriatin dhe me zakonet arabe percaktohen martesat vdekjet e çdo gje , atehere s'ka mbetur asgje shqiptare . 
> 
> Tema eshte hapur ne lidhje me kombin shqiptar pikerisht per te treguar se çfare qendrimi ka islami dhe ti Kandy nuk mund te besh gje tjeter vetem sa ta vertetosh se ndryshe tradheton Allahun ne rradhe te pare e pastaj veten . Tema eshte hapur per te demaskuar zellin tuaj te madh antihistorik e antikombetar . Po nuk pate gje per te per temen skermitjet nuk do marrin pergjigje .
> 
> Bravo fisnik talebani ,  siç parashikova , ja ku po rreshtohen vehabistet saudite antikombetare , vazhdoni te tregoni dhe ta vertetoni ate qe kam shkruar .


Legen, ti as definicionin e kombit nuk e di, na ofro ketu definicionin e kombit se cfar kupton me komb separi ti dhe pastaj ti numrojm gjerat ne detaje se ku ngel .

----------


## Antiproanti

> Legen, ti as definicionin e kombit nuk e di, na ofro ketu definicionin e kombit se cfar kupton me komb separi ti dhe pastaj ti numrojm gjerat ne detaje se ku ngel .


Nje grupe njerzish qe kane gjuhe, tradita dhe prejardhje te perbashket.
Gjuha dhe kultura jane kryesoret.

Religjionet moneteiste ne esence jane antikombetare, ngjashem me komunizmin.

Pershendetje

----------


## fisniku-student

> Nje grupe njerzish qe kane gjuhe, tradita dhe prejardhje te perbashket.
> Gjuha dhe kultura jane kryesoret.
> 
> Religjionet moneteiste ne esence jane antikombetare, ngjashem me komunizmin.
> 
> Pershendetje


Mos u ngatrro kot, askush nuk tha ashtu. Ne fakt krijesat ndermjet veti duhet ti ken disa tipare dalluese me te vetmin qellim : identifikimin ndermjet veti.

Gjuha eshte poashtu dhunti e Zotit per njerzit qe te komunikojn mes veti, keshtu qe jan disa elemente te cilat ndihmojn ne identifikimin nderjmet krijesave, mirpo ne pergjithesi per Zotin jemi krijesa qe dallohemi vetem ne cilesi subjektive te cilat i ceka me lart.

----------


## Darius

> Legen, ti as definicionin e kombit nuk e di, na ofro ketu definicionin e kombit se cfar kupton me komb separi ti dhe pastaj ti numrojm gjerat ne detaje se ku ngel .


E para e punes pergjigju ne teme pa sharje dhe ofendime. E dyta, ske te drejte morale  ti te flasesh per komb kur mbeshtet kerkesat e Turqise per ndryshim te historise sone. Paturpesia juaj qendron ne ate qe te shisni krundet per miell.

----------


## Milkway

> Nje grupe njerzish qe kane gjuhe, tradita dhe prejardhje te perbashket.
> Gjuha dhe kultura jane kryesoret.
> 
> Religjionet moneteiste ne esence jane antikombetare, ngjashem me komunizmin.
> 
> Pershendetje


Gjithe faji eshte tek "prejardhja" . 

Per kete gjithe fetaret o jane rober o jane dele , por kohet  e fundit ja kan nis me dal edhe gomar .

----------


## _MALSORI_

> [I]Po sjell perkthimin e mesimeve te Muhamedit te shkruara ne traditen islame
> 
> Burimi : http://www.des-tenebres-vers-la-lumi...-24175886.html


daniel mos rremo internetit te gjesh dicka per te sulmuar dicka..na jep nje link faqeje interneti si burim..po mire more daniel sa e besueshme eshte kjo faqe interneti..di gje ti sa faqe ka sot ne internet..mundet miliarda apo biliona faqe..nga keto 99% e tyre jane pa integritet..qe do te thote se jane krejtesisht te pabesueshme..perse nuk na solle nje faqe interneti te shtetit te arabise saudite apo te ndonje shteti tjeter arab pergjegjes per publikimin e gjerave mbi islamin..pse nuk na prure ndonje faqe nga vatikani apo bbc apo cia amerikane..apo qeveri te ndryshme boterore..apo organizata te besueshme boterore..keto jane faqe te besueshme e jo faqja qe na ke sjellur ti..une nuk jam ekspert interneti por edhe pse nuk jam mund te krijoj dhjetra mijera faqe interneti ku te flas dhe shkruaj cka te dua..dhe pastaj ti bie ketu ne forum dhe te them '' ja cka ka thene malsori..''..po ku eshte integriteti i asaj cka ka thene malsori apo fushori..a nuk jane pallavra interneti...

pallavra jane edhe keto qe na solle ti..ne shkrimin ne fjale flitet per nacionalizmin dhe jo kombin..ndoshta nuk e lexova mire por kombi nuk permendet gjekundi..pastaj siq ta tha edhe fisniku a e din i dashur kur eshte krijuar feja islame dhe kur kombi si nocion..a e din se kan nje largesi plot 15 shekullore..ja pra qe ne kohen kur ka jetuar muhameti as nuk ka pase asnje ide cka eshte kombi..dhe ajo cka thote shkrimi eshte thjeshte nje perralle..zoteri duhet te kesh parasysh se asnjehere nuk gjykohet nje veprim i kaluar me ligjet dhe rregullat e sotme..nese nuk e din mesoje..asnje ligj dhe rregull nuk ka fuqi prapavepruese..keshtu qe mos sillni me budalliqe te tilla se veq beheni te besdisshem dhe te tjeret ju gjykojne per njerez gjysmake qe ju punon vetem nje pjese e trurit...

----------


## daniel00

Lol se kush eshte gjysmaku ketu e tregon vete kjo idiotesia qe ke shkruar , nuk eshte ne pikpyetje çeshtja e siteve te netit por hadithet , perderisa nuk ke haberin se çfare eshte nje hadith atehere e kote qe merr pjese ne teme e qe i thua vetes mysliman . 

Cili nga myslimanet i hedh poshte keto hadithe si te paverteta ? Asnje , sepse ato siç u tha jane ne perputhje me kuranin dhe ne ate rastin e fjalimit fetar i ka permendur nje fetar islamik .

Nation perkthehet komb , per pak kulture .

----------


## shefqeti

Eh Kombi ,sa gjenerata e sa njerz jan mshef mas nocionit Komb,shpresoj  hapesi i temes te mos ket qellim te keq .E ne emer te kombit sa e sa njerz i kan be dam ktij kombi,jemi deshmitar edhe ne ditet e sotme. Flet Ismajl Kadare ne emer te kombit,po pse nuk ndejti me ket komb,pse nuk erdh me pas,por jo ,sepse po i kontribon kombit tjeter . E ka ngrit vehte mbi kombin,pse a nuk paskan mund tjer pjestar te kombit ta marrin te njejtit rrugen e mergimit,e te lihet bosh vendi dhe te hyjn forcta serbe siq kan hyr ne Kosove por edhe ne Shqiperi dikur .
Ne emer te kombit trumpetohet nga gjithkus e kudo ,deri ne instancat me te larta ,parlamenti etj e jemi deshmitar (ndoshta ashtu po na duket) se kombi po vidhet cdo dit e me teper nga i madh e i vogel .Fakte nuk kam,por fakte jan pasuria e politikaneve dhe gjith stafit percjelles shteteror .
As ne ander nuk e kam pa se do te vidhet kombi,se po te kisha pa ender kisha konsultu dikend sa cka do te thot kjo ander .
Prandaj kur te folni per komb,cohuni ne kamb mendoni mir cka po flitni e cfar nderi i beni kombit.Ne mos i befsh as nje te mir ,se paku mos i bej asnje te keqe kombit.

Ndersa islami dhe kombi jan qeliz e bashkuar dhe do te vazhdojn ,e viruset perreth do te asgjesohen dalngadal.

----------


## qeveriablu

Islami eshte kancer ne trupin Shqiptar.Islami eshte ideologji totalitare sikur komunizmi dhe nacizmi dhe rrezik potencial per identitetin shqiptar.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Mos u ngatrro kot, askush nuk tha ashtu.


Ti pyete per definicionin e kombit. 
Fjalet tua: "..._na ofro ketu definicionin e kombit se cfar kupton me komb separi_..."




> Ne fakt krijesat ndermjet veti duhet ti ken disa tipare dalluese me te vetmin qellim : identifikimin ndermjet veti.


Na i numero ato "_disa tipare dalluese me te vetmin qellim: identifikimin ndermjet veti_"?




> Gjuha eshte poashtu dhunti e Zotit


Gjicka ne bote mund te deklarohet si "dhunti e zotit", ne perjashtim te gjerave qe nuk na pelqejne apo nuk na pershtaten.  
Te gjitha ato qe nuk nuk na pershtaten, pelqejne apo i konsiderojme si negative per vete jane te shejtanit apo dreqit. 
Ne fakt religjionet e pranojne se nuk ekziston vetem nje zote, sepse ato vete e kane krijuar nje konkurrent te zotit, i cili eshte kompetent per cdo gje negative ne bote apo ne boten njerzore. Ndryshe nuk do te kishin mundesi ti bindenin njerzit qe te besojne ne dikend apo dicka, qe nuk ndryshon fare nga nje perandor apo dikatator klasik.




> per njerzit qe te komunikojn mes veti, keshtu qe jan disa elemente te cilat ndihmojn ne identifikimin nderjmet krijesave, mirpo ne pergjithesi *per Zotin* jemi krijesa qe *dallohemi vetem ne cilesi subjektive* te cilat i ceka me lart.


Per zotin e katolikeve, per zotin e orodokseve, per zotin e muslimaneve, per zotin e japaneve, kinezeve...?!
Ne nje kuptim shume te gjere dhe nga nje kendveshtrim i caktuar gjithcka mund te trajtohet si subjektive. Megjithate, nese deshiron ta vertetosh ne praktike, se  a jane krijesat apo cdo gje qe ekziston ne bote dhe qe eshte ne fund krijese e zotit, vetem dallime subjektive, atehere mbylli syte dhe dil ne rruge ku qarkullojne automjete?!  

Pershendetje

----------


## daniel00

Gjeta edhe autorin dhe librin nga eshte shkeputur materiali , do jem ne kerkim edhe te referencave te haditheve qe permend . 

Autori al badil , siti i tij http://albadil.edaama.org/ 

extrait du livre "les origines du nationalisme dans le monde musulman"

Ekstrakt i shkeputur nga libri "Origjinat e nacionalizmit ne boten myslimane"

Kapitulli L'islam condamne le nationalisme - Islami denon nacionalizmin 

libri per shkarkim http://albadil.edaama.org/pdf/nationalisme.pdf

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Lol se kush eshte gjysmaku ketu e tregon vete kjo idiotesia qe ke shkruar , nuk eshte ne pikpyetje çeshtja e siteve te netit por hadithet , perderisa nuk ke haberin se çfare eshte nje hadith atehere e kote qe merr pjese ne teme e qe i thua vetes mysliman . 
> 
> Cili nga myslimanet i hedh poshte keto hadithe si te paverteta ? Asnje , sepse ato siç u tha jane ne perputhje me kuranin dhe ne ate rastin e fjalimit fetar i ka permendur nje fetar islamik .
> 
> Nation perkthehet komb , per pak kulture .


sinqerisht me vjen keq per nivelin qe ke..cdo gje qe shkruhet kunder islamit ne internet ti e beson dhe e bjen ne internet..mos e hargjo kohen ne budalliqe te tilla..

niveli i ulet qe ke tregohet te kuptimi i fjales nation , nacionalizem dhe komb..
nation dhe komb eshte e njejta fjale por njera ne anglisht e tjetra ne shqip..kurse nacionalizmi eshte komplet tjeter gje o njeri..kombi eshte bashkesi njerezore qe ka 1,2,3,100 karakteristila..nacionalizem dhe nacionalits eshte veprimtari njerezore e nje njeriu apo nje grupi njerezish ne interes te kombit te tij..etj etj

edhe nje here ...kombi ka lindur 15 shekuj pas veprimtarise se muhametit..pra edhe nje here  kombi ka lindur 15 shekuj pas veprimtarise se muhametit..dhe nuk ka pase se si te fliste per dicka qe eshte nociuar 15 shekuj me vone...

edhe nje here ...nuk gjykohet dikush apo dicka qe ka vepruar apo ka ndodhur 15 shekuj me pare me ligjet dhe rregullat e sotme..tjeter rregulla ka pase para 15 shekujsh e tjera sot..mesojeni mire kete gje...

----------


## qeveriablu

[QUOTE=_MALSORI_;3194240]




> edhe nje here ...nuk gjykohet dikush apo dicka qe ka vepruar apo ka ndodhur 15 shekuj me pare me ligjet dhe rregullat e sotme..tjeter rregulla ka pase para 15 shekujsh e tjera sot..mesojeni mire kete gje...


Dakord,ti me kete tregon qe veprimtaria dhe theniet e Muhamedit vlejne vetem per kohen e tij.Cu be fjalet e tij me inspirim hyjnor qe jane te perjetshme....nuk vlejne per ditet tona ...mir e the ....nuk vlejne tash  theniet para 1500 viteve....

----------


## yllbardh

> _Po sjell perkthimin e mesimeve te Muhamedit te shkruara ne traditen islame , hadithin , do sjell edhe formen origjinale edhe perkthimin per ate qe di frengjisht e do ta vertetoje , burimi eshte nje fjalim fetar islamik por me rendesi eshte doktrina antikombetare e islamit dhe krahasimet qe ben per nacionalizmin , kjo gje do vertetohet dhe nga vehabistet e turkoshaket ne teme_ : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacionalizmi eshte nje koncept i huaj per islamin sepse qellimi i nacionalizmit eshte qe te krijoje bashkimin e burrave dhe grave ne bazen e kritereve familjare , gjuhesore , krahinore , atehere kur islami afirmon qe vetem lidhja e doktrines islame (al aqidah) mundet dhe duhet te bashkoje njerezit , cilado rrace te jete apo perkatesi kombetare . Islami e denon çdo mbledhje njerezish , çdo lloj lufte dhe çdo sakrifice te bere ne emer te nacionalizmit .
> 
> 
> ...


Së pari "hadithet" janë mendime të besimtarëve dhe nuk do të thotë që shprehë të njëjtën që qëndron në Kuran, ndoshta i afrohet nga kuptimi por prapë se prapë këto janë vetëm interpretime.
Së dyti çdo religjion fetarë predikon një lloj uniteti ku ndjenjat kombëtare vijë në rend të dytë ose, ose në vend të fundit d.m.th. kërkon që të zhduken në tërësi.
Kështu që kjo tema e hapur nga ju nuk ka vlerë morale kur ju mirreni vetëm me një drejtim fetarë dhe harroni drejtimet fetare tjera. Me këtë ju vetëm tregoni fobi, e cila është bërë shumë në modë këto kohët e fundit dhe mbjellni hutim tek të tjerët.

----------


## jarigas

> Ti fokë na trego, prej kur egzistojn kombet dhe nacionalizmi???? (Para shekullit 18 nuk kishte kombe dhe nacionalizem)


Ti hajvan, hap Biblen qe te mesosh mbi Kombin e Izraelit, qe atehere kur harapet kacavirreshin akoma mbi peme!!!



> Islami nuk eshte fe shtetrore ai ajo e juvja qe ndahet ne Kisha Anglikane, Kisha Serbe etj etj.


Ne fakt Muhamedi themeloi edhe nje parlament popullor per te qeverisur!!!Apo e kam gabim, fisnik??!!I lejohet popullit te qeverise ne Islam, hoxhe efendi??!!



> Per Zotin ka krijesa te cilat dallohen ne mes veti vetem ne saje te besimit dhe veprave. Dhe nuk pranon islami ndarje masonesh ne ngjyra dhe racash te tipit siq eshte nacionalizmi.


Nazionalizmi s'eshte gje tjeter perpos atdhetarizmit, ai atdhetarizem per te cilin dha jeten Adam Jashari e plot te tjere!!! Sipas teje Jashari paska qene mason, eh hajvan me zile??!!
Po pse i paskerka krijuar Zoti gjuhet mer hoxhe, kur mjaftoka vetem besimi dhe veprat??!!




> Ja ky ajeti madheshtor i Kur'anit qe e shtjellon kete mesele mjaft mire: 
> *
> "O njerez, padyshim Ne ju kemi krijuar prej nje mashkulli dhe nje femre dhe ju beme popuj e fise qe te njiheni e s'ka dyshim se tek All-llahu me i ndershmi nder ju eshte ai qe me teper i permbahet dispozitave".*


 He pra , rrace dallkauku, i ka bere "popuj e fise", ose thene ndryshe kombe dhe nuk thote "besimtare" e "jobesimtare"!!!



> Sepaku Islami per gjera te tilla gjykon sipas Parimeve te cilat dalin nga Kurani dhe jo si disa qe gjykojn sipas mendimeve te shen brrylit, qe pastaj keto mendime pas nje kohe abrogohen nga shen leshi.


....ose si puna jote qe je berryl krejt!!...shko e meso tashi se çfare eshte Kombi e ç'fare jane harapet!!

----------


## drague

Nje shoku im sirian me thonte :"arabve i ka ngel ora ne vitin 1200

ps.e ka mire malsori nuk eshte tolerance kjo.eshte bo feja si futbolli.

uroni draguen ka bo 5555 postime :shkelje syri:

----------

